# Black Tank Grey Tank?



## Danedanes (Mar 2, 2007)

Hello .. New to the forum and found lots of good stuff.

I recently purchased a used 2004 28RSS Outback

However, after going out a few times I am convinced that whomever labeled the Black tank valve and Grey tank valve got them backwards. I cannot see where they start under the trailer without taking off the protective panel below the trailer.

Short of stopping mid dump (no thanks) to confirm, I thought I would ask the good folks on this forum if they can confirm the order of the dump valves.

If I am at the valves, looking at the trailer .. is the Grey tank the left or right. Currently, the left valve is labelled GREY.

Tanks for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Don't feel bad the swapping of the Grey & Black water labels is of LEGEND status on the Outbackers. I figure if they got it right your camper is jinxed and you might as well sell now. The funny thing is that the previous owner didn't notice it.

I don't recall which is where as its been a while since I had mine 28RSS, but don't feel like the odd man out. Welcome to the Outbackers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Danedanes
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your 28rss!!

As Y-Guy said, you are not alone with the mislabeling of your handles








We have the 28krs which has two grey tanks, so I wouldn't be any help on that issue, but I'm sure someone else will be along to help you.

BTW, what area are you in?

Happy Camping!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Facing the TT at the valves, the frontmost *tank* is the fresh water, then the black, then the gray. So, the left handle is the black and the right is the gray. As Y-Guy said, this has been talked about often in here, so much so that I'm amazed mine are labeled correctly.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

You can confirm with a clear sewer fitting connected bewteen your valve and hose. Not the most pleaseant thing to watch, but useful when rinsing or flushing the tanks.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats & Welcome to Outbackers

 With my 2004 26rs not sure if the 28rss has the same setup, My dump valves are in the middle of the TT just in front of wheels ....Facing TT my black tank valve handle is on my Left and my grey is Right. I can tell they are right just by the smell when I dump









Ken


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Danedanes,

In the case of your model, the others are correct. Black tank is the left handle, gray tank is the right. An easy way to determine this, is that the black tank is directly under the toilet, and the gray tank (at least on several of the models, including yours) is directly under the bath tub.

I also agree that a clear elbow is a must have when dumping and cleaning the tanks. No more guessing about whether they are flushed out enough or not. I always let mine run - with the QuickieFlush going - until I see a minimum of two minutes of clear water. You can think it's clean, but then have a blockage pass through followed by more dirty water. My experience is that if everything has run clear for two minutes, you are good to go.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Facing the TT at the valves, the frontmost *tank* is the fresh water, then the black, then the gray. So, the left handle is the black and the right is the gray. As Y-Guy said, this has been talked about often in here, so much so that I'm amazed mine are labeled correctly.


I sure hope the front most tank is not the fresh water tank!!! For year the toilet has been filling mine up!!!!

On the *28rss* the left handle is the Black and the right handle is the Grey and the fresh water tank in the very back of the trailer.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Facing the TT at the valves, the frontmost *tank* is the fresh water, then the black, then the gray. So, the left handle is the black and the right is the gray. As Y-Guy said, this has been talked about often in here, so much so that I'm amazed mine are labeled correctly.


I sure hope the front most tank is not the fresh water tank!!! For year the toilet has been filling mine up!!!!

On the *28rss* the left handle is the Black and the right handle is the Grey and the fresh water tank in the very back of the trailer. [/quote] It is on the 28 RSDS. That's why I emboldened the word tank. Fresh, then black, then gray. Only the two waste tanks have handles and sewer lines, but there are still three tanks there. One can tell the location of the fresh tank by looking at the position of the fill and city water connection. I guess they changed the location of the fresh water tank when they changed the model from RSS to RSDS. At any rate, I said black left, gray right.

And, it's better to have that fresh tank toward the front, since that's the one that is most likely filled when embarking on a trip.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> And, it's better to have that fresh tank toward the front, since that's the one that is most likely filled when embarking on a trip.


The Better solution would be to have all the tanks either in front or behind the axles so that the load distribution is more or less the same coming and going.

The Best would be all the tanks right over the axle so that they do not affect weight distribution.

On the 28rss they have the worst possible tank lay out as the towing with a full or empty fresh tank which is located as far to the rear of the trailer as possible really affects tongue weight. The Black and Grey tanks are in front of the axles. So you go out tongue light and come home tongue heavy. So we normally do some internal load shifting to help each way, not a perfect system but it works.


----------



## Danedanes (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey group ..

Thanks very much for the quick answers and history lesson on the Outback ...

I think I have it confirmed now .. even though my nose proved it last week.

I am camping in the Great White North .. Alberta

Cheers

Danedanes


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> On the 28rss they have the worst possible tank lay out as the towing with a full or empty fresh tank which is located as far to the rear of the trailer as possible really affects tongue weight. The Black and Grey tanks are in front of the axles. So you go out tongue light and come home tongue heavy. So we normally do some internal load shifting to help each way, not a perfect system but it works.


On the 28KRS, the fresh is also at the rear (but, I don't think it is all the way to the rear) with the waste tanks at or in front of the axles. The difference is when you have 1000 lbs of cargo in the front, you leave tongue heavy and return tongue heavier!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Danedanes said:


> Hey group ..
> 
> Thanks very much for the quick answers and history lesson on the Outback ...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site from a fellow Albertan! I hope you don't have as much snow right now as we do!

If your OB is a 2004, I can't believe the previous owners didn't notice the mislabeling of the valves. Luckily ours were labeled correctly. DH wouldn't have liked that surprise!

Cheryl


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

On my S.O.B., I have:

1 Black in the rear
1 Grey in the middle
1 Black and 1 Grey in the front
1 Fresh over the axles.

Yep, 4 chances to mislabel the tanks and 2 sewer connections to mess with. It is listed as having 35 Gallons Waste and 77 Gallons Grey. I have no Idea how that is divided among 4 tanks.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Humpty said:


> On my S.O.B., I have:
> 
> 1 Black in the rear
> 1 Grey in the middle
> ...


Yes, but since it is NO LONGER an Outback, they probably got it right







One of your 4 tanks is fresh, right? So the 112 gals of waste/grey is between 3 tanks. So you have 37.333 gals tanks. You can do the math and see it works out perfect!!








How's the beach!! I know Camp Hatreas has wi-fi.
david


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Facing the TT at the valves, the frontmost *tank* is the fresh water, then the black, then the gray. So, the left handle is the black and the right is the gray. As Y-Guy said, this has been talked about often in here, so much so that I'm amazed mine are labeled correctly.


I sure hope the front most tank is not the fresh water tank!!! For year the toilet has been filling mine up!!!!

On the *28rss* the left handle is the Black and the right handle is the Grey and the fresh water tank in the very back of the trailer.
[/quote]

I agree the clear section really helps you to know what is coming out when flushing the black tank.


----------



## grgraham (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a 26 RS as well. My black is on the left and my grey water is on the right.


----------



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

Left is black and is a black handle right is gray and is a gray handled dummy proof


----------

